# bug repelant that won't spook deer.



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Is there one available. The deer can smell me at 75 yards with the stuff I'm using.


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

I use the ThermaCell. It is scent free and works great, cost about 20.00

Keeps all bugs away with about a 15 foot radius. Does not work very good if there is a wind. But if there is a big wind the bugs should not be an issue.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Last season I just wore long sleeve t-shirts and they stayed away from my arms. This is gonna sound kinda odd, but use a little big of mud on your neck and face and they won't bother you one bit. Not only does it make it so they can't bite you, but it works as a good non-reflective face paint.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll try the mud tonight, but the thermacell sounds like what I need.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I used the thermocel last year. Seemed to keep the bugs away...however I've used Bugs B Gone also. The main thing is to hunt the wind, deer will smell you almost every time if they get down wind!!! Scent lock or not, you'll get busted 98% of the time.

Tator


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

No Stink'n Bugs works great for me. Smells like dirt and really hasn't spooked any deer. Heard the Thermacells work good unless there is any kind of wind. Good luck.


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey get a Thermacell. I used my all the time! Works great. I was putting my stand up in June, and I didn't get one mosquito bite!!! They are amazing, and worth the $.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a question I haven't been able to find an answer to. On a lot of hunting shows, mostly I've seen them on the Archer's Choice, they were a wafer looking thing on the back of their hats. Is this a bug repellant or is it something to do with making the TV show?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

stickem14 said:


> No Stink'n Bugs works great for me. Smells like dirt and really hasn't spooked any deer. Heard the Thermacells work good unless there is any kind of wind. Good luck.


yep used the stuff last weekend--great stuff :beer:


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

ThermaCell is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!! Had one for 3 or 4 years now and have only got bit when I haven't had it on (first thing getting to and in stand and right before leaving). They work!!!!!!!!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

the wafer thing on theirs hats is a cover scent wafer made by HS Scents. You can by them in several differnts scents, pine , fresh earth, acorn,and buc rut.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Bust-em, I've never seen them in the store so I thought it may be part of a microphone or something.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

bust'em said:


> the wafer thing on theirs hats is a cover scent wafer made by HS Scents. You can by them in several differnts scents, pine , fresh earth, acorn,and buc rut.


I have seen these in bug repelants as well, used to sell them, were not worth the coin


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone ever have bucks in close while using a thermacell? I'm scared to use one thinking they might spook a mature buck even though they say they are odorless??


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

theres a bug spray called Benz i think my buddy got it at cabelas. just to check it out he put it on his ladder stand and next to his cameras and wherever he sprayed it the deer would come up and smell the scent and start licking it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

An October freeze...


----------



## racksandspurs (Sep 6, 2008)

Thrmacell. Best $24 ever spent.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I've heard of a bracelet type thing that is a special light that keeps bugs off. Don't know how well it works, but you just put it around your ankles and elbows or were ever on your arm you want. Even though they are ment for the night, if its under your pants leg on your ankle it should be dark enough to scare the skeeters off.


----------

